# I videogiochi che vi hanno deluso di più



## juventino (6 Dicembre 2013)

Quali sono i videogiochi che hanno deluso maggiormente le vostre aspettative? Non parlo necessariamente di giochi brutti, ma più che altro di giochi che magari avete atteso per tanto tempo, ma che poi si sono rivelati decisamente deludenti rispetto a ciò che vi aspettavate.
Per farvi un esempio calzante vi dirò quello che, almeno a me, ha deluso di più durante la generazione appena passata:
senza ombra di dubbio il primo Assassin's Creed (so già che probabilmente sarò praticamente l'unico del forum ). Mi ricordo che ci sbavai dietro fin dal primo annuncio, mi aspettavo un grandissimo capolavoro, un gioco che mi avrebbe fatto passare ore ed ore avanti alla PS3. Ma appena dopo la prima ora di gioco mi resi conto di avere fra le mani un gioco ESTREMAMENTE ripetitivo, con missioni praticamente tutte uguali e un finale fin troppo aperto (va bene che era già palese che avrebbero fatto il secondo, ma cavolo, non esiste mettere un finale del genere in gioco) che ritenni assolutamente insufficiente per avermi fatto passare ore ed ore ad annoiarmi.


----------



## Butcher (6 Dicembre 2013)

Riguardo questa generazione direi:

-Dead Space 3. Hanno rivoluzionato delle meccaniche di gioco, secondo me perfette, in un obbrobrio. IA orrenda così come la fluidità dei mostri. Ancora oggi non mi capacito.
-PES. Non aggiungo altro.
-Final Fantasy XIII. Ho amato questa serie alla follia fino al XII (che nonostante le critiche mi piacque moltissimo) ma poi stop. Storia banalissima, mondo poverissimo, un corridoio dritto con qualche nemico a caso qui e lì, personaggi per niente affascinanti. Mi ha deluso così tanto che non l'ho nemmeno finito.

Per le vecchie generazioni non mi viene in mente niente al momento.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Mafia II.


----------



## Liuke (6 Dicembre 2013)

Diablo III. e chiudo qui


----------



## juventino (6 Dicembre 2013)

Per PS2 mi torna subito in mente Driv3r. Fu una delusione pazzesca rispetto alle aspettative.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Dicembre 2013)

Direi GTA IV.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Direi GTA IV.



Due palle tremende Gta IV :S


----------



## vota DC (6 Dicembre 2013)

Di solito sono i seguiti che deludono perché avendo giocato ai capitoli precedenti ho delle aspettative.

The movies: fai i film che vuoi? No poche scene non personalizzabili e gestisci i cessi delle star.

Black & White: dopo Dungeon Keeper e Populous un gioco che tenta di unire i due generi ma lo fa male.

Ken's Rage 2: trentennale di Kenshiro. Questi tirano fuori un gioco solo per console nonostante i fan storici siano abbastanza vecchi per avere il PC. Oltretutto nonostante l'aggiunta dei personaggi il gioco è noiosissimo, basta dare un'occhiata a youtube: invece dell'1 contro 1 (presente pure in Street Fighter 1) c'è la gara a chi picchia più punkettoni in minore tempo, la modalità sogno diventa una modalità che spiega cosa è successo al personaggio prima di affrontare Kenshiro invece di avere uno scenario alternativo (c'è persino Falco che sconfigge Raoh ma si taglia la gamba lo stesso), l'intelligenza artificiale è peggiorata, schivate in stile Batman che però sostituiscono il salto, labirinti stretti che rappresentano il vasto deserto dove Kenshiro vaga. Vignette al posto dei filmati.

Heroes of Might and Magic IV dopo l'ottimo terzo capitolo hanno rivoluzionato il sistema di gioco. Guarda caso nel quinto capitolo hanno ripreso il sistema del terzo. 

Heroes of Might and Magic VI dopo il quinto capitolo hanno semplificato e sbilanciato tutto.

Dune 2000 non è un brutto gioco, ma altro non è che la conversione di Dune 2 alle regole di Red Alert, il vero seguito di Dune 2 e tra l'altro uno dei primissimi strategici 3D è Emperor Battle for Dune.

Hearts of Iron 3 usa un pessimo motore, molto meglio Darkest Hour che è fatto con il motore del secondo gioco ma è completamente personalizzabile.

Tutti i Total War.

Duke Nukem Forever. Dopo il 3D e un decennio di attesa è veramente una ciofeca, tra l'altro non c'è salvataggio libero o possibilità di avere più armi.

I seguiti di Stronghold

GTA IV gioco valido....ma dopo San Andreas è un passo indietro

Alone in the dark 2....bel gioco però si passa dall'atmosfera fantasmagorica del primo a zombi con il mitra

Monkey Island 4, già il 3 lascia perplesso per il cambio di design, questo mette le cose a posto ma mi è sembrato molto meno divertente degli altri capitoli


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Riguardo questa generazione direi:
> 
> -Dead Space 3. Hanno rivoluzionato delle meccaniche di gioco, secondo me perfette, in un obbrobrio. IA orrenda così come la fluidità dei mostri. Ancora oggi non mi capacito.
> -PES. Non aggiungo altro.
> ...



Io amo i FF, perlomeno fino al IX capitolo. Il X già s'era intravisto qualche cambiamento che non m'era piaciuto, però tutto sommato andava bene comunque...ma il XIII come dici tu è un colpo al cuore per chiunque ami quella serie fin dagli inizi... ormai di quel gioco non è rimasto più nulla. 

Quindi si, la più grande delusione per me rimarrà Final Fantasy XI, XII, XIII e li mi sono ampiamente fermato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Quasi tutti i Crash per PS2, Tomb Raider Underworld, un pò Fifa 13 e Cod: Black Ops II. Per quanto riguarda GTA IV all'inizio mi deluse, però sono convinto che alla fin fine è un buon gioco, San Andreas è perfetto e la perfezione difficilmente si raggiunge. Su PS1 invece, mi ricordo un certo Pitfall 3d, orrendo, altrettanto era un certo Evil Dead, che non mi ha fatto venire voglia neanche di finire il primo livello.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Concordo su Assassin's Creed (il primo) però gli altri sono tutt'altra roba, nonostante non sia una saga che mi faccia strappare i capelli (più a mio fratello piace quel genere).


----------



## Albijol (6 Dicembre 2013)

Devil May Cry 2, un gioco di una bruttezza disarmante,non me l'aspettavo perché il primo era un capolavoro del genere
Resident Evil 3, non bruttissimo ma rispetto ai primi 2 sapeva di vecchio
I pes dallo 09 in poi, non servono spiegazioni


----------



## juventino (6 Dicembre 2013)

GTA IV è il tipico gioco che risente del peso di un predecessore illustre (direi fenomenale nel caso di San Andreas), ma tuttosommato non è malaccio.


----------



## juventino (6 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Devil May Cry 2, un gioco di una bruttezza disarmante,non me l'aspettavo perché il primo era un capolavoro del genere
> Resident Evil 3, non bruttissimo ma rispetto ai primi 2 sapeva di vecchio
> I pes dallo 09 in poi, non servono spiegazioni



Cavolo DMC 2 lo avevo proprio rimosso. Direi che fra quelli della generazione PS2/Xbox/Gamecube vince a mani basse.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> GTA IV è il tipico gioco che risente del peso di un predecessore illustre (direi fenomenale nel caso di San Andreas), ma tuttosommato non è malaccio.



già, anzi due (Vice City per me era più bello e non sono l'unico a pensarlo)

cmq io sono uno che me li fa piacere i giochi, mi sono fatto piacere certi giochi che per la maggior parte delle persone sono inguardabili...però giochi che mi aspettavo di più sono

uno Spyro per PS2 ed è l'unico gioco che non ho voluto finire su PS2
Gran Turismo 5
Driver San Francisco
non in ordine


----------



## Hellscream (6 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io amo i FF, perlomeno fino al IX capitolo. Il X già s'era intravisto qualche cambiamento che non m'era piaciuto, però tutto sommato andava bene comunque...ma il XIII come dici tu è un colpo al cuore per chiunque ami quella serie fin dagli inizi... ormai di quel gioco non è rimasto più nulla.
> 
> Quindi si, la più grande delusione per me rimarrà Final Fantasy XI, XII, XIII e li mi sono ampiamente fermato.



Vogliamo parlare dell'X-2?


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare dell'X-2?


Mi hai rubato le parole di bocca, anzi dalla tastiera. La copia mal riuscita di Sailor Moon


----------



## danyaj87 (6 Dicembre 2013)

FF XII secondo me è uno spettacolo, nuovo sistema, mondo enorme e sottomissioni a non finire, certo non è come il X (storia un po troppo sullo strappalacrime), o il VIII, o ancora di più il VII. 
GT5 una mezza sega.
Fifa dal 12 in poi Pes dal 2008 in poi


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare dell'X-2?



Non l'ho nemmeno giocato quello, avevo troppa paura!

Comunque a marzo esce FFX e FFX-2 in un unico DVD, rimasterizzati in HD per PS3, con aggiunta di trofei etc etc... Io ci sto pensando...

Comunque FF VI, VII, IX sono insuperabili... l'VIII tutto sommato ancora ci può stare anche se secondo me un pelino dietro...

Davvero non capisco perchè hanno voluto stravolgere un tipo di gioco fantastico... capisco che tutto avanza, ma se lo fai avanzare in peggio allora è triste la faccenda!


----------



## juventino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Se parliamo di brand famosi totalmente distrutti non si può non citare Resident Evil.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2013)

Mafia II
GT5
FM14


----------



## Hellscream (7 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di brand famosi totalmente distrutti non si può non citare Resident Evil.



Il 4 secondo me è bellissimo.. il 5 ci ho giocato poco... 6 non provato


----------



## Hellscream (7 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mafia II
> GT5
> FM14



secondo me Mafia II (come per GTA IV) risente parecchio dal titolo precedente...restano entrambi due grandi giochi


----------



## Nicco (7 Dicembre 2013)

Dirò solo un titolo: Kingdom Hearts 2


----------



## Hellscream (7 Dicembre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Dirò solo un titolo: Kingdom Hearts 2



A me è piaciuto un sacco KH2 :O


----------



## Nicco (7 Dicembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuto un sacco KH2 :O



Son strano io mi sa.

Aggiungo: Chaos Legion


----------



## vota DC (7 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> GTA IV è il tipico gioco che risente del peso di un predecessore illustre (direi fenomenale nel caso di San Andreas), ma tuttosommato non è malaccio.



Se giochi a GTA 3 saltando le espansioni e poi al 4 non ti delude più di tanto. Rimane il fatto che ha meno "roba" dei capitoli intermedi, se c'era il salto dal 2D al 3D si poteva capire, ma di solito in un seguito non si toglie, ma si aggiunge.



juventino ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di brand famosi totalmente distrutti non si può non citare Resident Evil.



In generale hanno ucciso tutto il genere survival horror che ormai è inglobato negli sparatutto o nei giochi di ruolo. E pure gli strategici a tempo reale sono spariti: stanno meglio persino i giochi a turni.


----------



## Butcher (7 Dicembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se giochi a GTA 3 saltando le espansioni e poi al 4 non ti delude più di tanto. Rimane il fatto che ha meno "roba" dei capitoli intermedi, se c'era il salto dal 2D al 3D si poteva capire, ma di solito in un seguito non si toglie, ma si aggiunge.
> 
> 
> 
> In generale hanno ucciso tutto il genere survival horror che ormai è inglobato negli sparatutto o nei giochi di ruolo. E pure gli *strategici a tempo reale* sono spariti: stanno meglio persino i giochi a turni.



Imperium, Stronghold, Age of Empires 
I miei 12/13 anni li ho passati così!


----------



## juventino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il 4 secondo me è bellissimo.. il 5 ci ho giocato poco... 6 non provato



Il 4 è un grandissimo gioco, ma che col senno di poi ha purtroppo portato la saga su binari sbagliati. E infatti il 5 è una cosa a dir poco abominevole. Il 6 non l'ho comprato, ma penso lo farò in futuro.


----------



## juventino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Imperium, Stronghold, Age of Empires
> I miei 12/13 anni li ho passati così!



Anche i miei 
Se ripenso alla fine che hanno fatto, soprattutto Stronghold


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuto un sacco KH2 :O


Quoto, molto meglio del primo (che era meno maturo, seppur bello).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2013)

Assassin's Creed III


----------

